# Only 17! Think im pregnant on nexplanon implant, in need of help!!:(



## nellyx

Hello, Please take the time to read as im desperate for advice and im really scared. 

Im 17 years old and have no children. I have been in a year and half relationship with my current boyfriend. I got the implant a year ago because I thought it would be a safer method than the pill. Anyway when I first got the implant everything was fine. Had no side effects and periods where normal. About 4-5 months ago things went down hill. I have had every possible pregnancy symptom you can have. I get nauseas every single morning, I wee and drink lots! I eat soooo much im always hungry, I have also suffered from extreme dizzy spells, I have also managed to feel my uterus (which I have never felt before) I have read about women getting pregnancy symptoms whilst on nexplanon so I thought it may just be this. However the other day I was sat on my bed doing work and felt a sharp movement/kick in my lower belly. I was alerted and sat up in shock and pressed my belly and it did it again twice more. That night it kept happening as I was trying to get to sleep and it has happened at least 4 times a day since then (this is not a gas sensation, it feels kind of like popcorn popping) I have had periods still but they have been weirdly far apart (2 months apart sometimes 5 weeks etc) Also they are quite light. 
I have been told its near to impossible that you could get pregnant on the implant which is why I dont know if I could be?? Like what would be a reason for it failing?? Im so scared, I would love a baby I just dont know if know is a good time. I have ordered a test online as I do not want to buy one from a shop, it should be here by Wednesday I just want some advice and help?? 
Thank you
Nelly x


----------



## Chezzz

I'm afraid we can't give you any advice as were not doctors :) this thread will get locked as you don't know if your pregnant yet. It sounds very unlikely, see what the test says and if you are your welcome back :)


----------



## makeupgirl

:dohh:

This thread will get locked. We're not doctors and none of us can tell you if you are pregnant or not. In order to find out, you'll *have* to take a test. Good luck!


----------



## popps12

this thread will get locked, we can't tell you if you are pregnant, you will have to simply take a test. good luck xx


----------



## AP

Thread closed



> Teen pregnancy is for PREGNANCY ONLY and is not to be used by females who are wondering if they are pregnant, trying to conceive, waiting to try or for question such as "am I/could I be pregnant" "I want a baby" etc. These threads will be closed/removed with no notice and members account will be reviewed by admin.


----------

